# How many teens on here hunt? not 3-d or target



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

I hunt!!!!!!!!!but also do 3-d and target!


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

me too!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I hunt and shoot targets of all forms. I loving hunting so much I have lost a few dates ditching out to go hunting. Hey you only get a moose tag in Montana ever so often, even if it is a cow tag!!!
Katie


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, I hunt, as much as possible in this "fly-in is your friend" hunting land of AK!!! :smile: 





YNGARCHER said:


> I hunt and shoot targets of all forms. I loving hunting so much I have lost a few dates ditching out to go hunting. Hey you only get a moose tag in Montana ever so often, even if it is a cow tag!!!
> Katie




How does a GIRL lose a date by going hunting?? Shouldn't the guy be begging to go along????  





~AK~


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)

i only hunt...


----------



## jtracker (Jul 10, 2005)

I hunt, 3d, every kind of shooting I can do. I shoot Year round.


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

im going on my first bow hunt in 9 days but i do target and am trying clout :smile:


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep. I've taken 49 deer in my years of bowhunting. With West Virginias crazy deer limits (9 a year), and over the counter tags, it doesnt take long.

Here are a few of my larger WV Public land bowkills.


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

well right now I'm still shooting targets, but me and my dad plan on going hunting real soon


----------



## sir bowhunter (Sep 14, 2005)

hunters are the real archers it is nothing to hit a 3d torgit..WIN YOU have to shoot a real live moving alert animal it is a LOT HARDER!!! I hunt... :tongue:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I have to agree with you sir, hitting a moving target is alot harder, expecialy if you don't know how to.


----------



## bowhunter-pa (May 6, 2005)

I hunt and I love it alot. Its getting close to the opening day of archery season in PA and its all i can think about going up in my treestand and seeing thats giant walking by. I LOVE IT


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

*JoshKeller*

9 deer a year in west virginia?!!??!?! i might have to tell dad to start saving money


----------



## sir bowhunter (Sep 14, 2005)

*bow hunters*

hunt 4 life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :tongue: :tongue: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Archuntr09 (Sep 22, 2005)

*hunting all the way*

Hunting is life everything else is just details......I'm 14 and i hunt youth hunt this weekend wooohooo!!!!! :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

ill_hoyt_ya said:


> I hunt!!!!!!!!!but also do 3-d and target!


ditto... :wink:


----------



## thaDEERhunta21 (Sep 9, 2005)

o yea beeen huntin for almost 6 years

second season bowhunting



hoyt ultramag 57lb 30.5 inch
carbon express cx hunters 300
winn free flight release
copper john dead nuts 
rocket hammerheads 100g


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I hunt. I do 3D's but those are mainly for practice. Hunting is the best!


----------



## bowhunter44 (Jun 21, 2005)

i hunt. i only do 3-d to practice.


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

Im 18, and im goin on my 5th year bowhuntin, hunt everyday i can, which is about everyday, ive only taken 3 bucks with a bow, here is one, ive also gone through countless bows, finally saved up my dishwashin money this year and bought myself and brand new bow, shold preform well this fall


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

i love hunting. not much is better
cam


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*yeah*

huntin beats all types of archery


----------



## jmierek (Jan 14, 2005)

count me in for bowhunting northern/southern NY this year :thumbs_up


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

sir bowhunter said:


> hunt 4 life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :tongue: :tongue: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


yep. I LOVE to hunt


----------



## WI-backwoods (Aug 27, 2004)

HE** yeah I only hunt. There is nothing like the northwoods in the morning


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

I live to hunt!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to hunt!! We start whitetail here in western NY on oct. 15 I can't wait! Of course we have the PSAT's that day so I have to miss the morning hunt, but you can bet I'll be out that night! I also love to shoot NFAA indoor and outdoor. If I had to pick one I don't know which I would choose


----------



## PSEHunter18 (Oct 23, 2005)

*hunt*

Im 14 and ive been bowhunting for 5 years now i have taken 5 deer 3 does 2 bucks, a 4 pnt and a 6 pnt with a wide spread


----------



## bowhuntkw (Jun 30, 2005)

i hunt and i shoot target 
sounds like a winning combo to me!






------------------------------------------------
Hoyt USA
Forge Bow
Tru ball
muzzy
morrell 
primos
Gold tip


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

i hunt but only small game i have only used a car for hunthing deer. :teeth:


----------



## spanerman (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont hunt because im not allowed to do so in my country (UK) but i shoot feild and target and i will be going huntin when i go to canada next year :teeth:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I hunt West Virginia every season I can!!!
Never shot 3D or Target though.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> ditto... :wink:


ill third that


----------



## Archeryrocks! (Mar 1, 2005)

I am 14 and I have been bowhunting for 3 yrs. I have killed 6 deer. 3 does, a spike, a six pt. and my buck for this season was an 8 pt. I love 2 hunt!!


----------



## bowtechchampion (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yeah I hunt*

i hunt but i like 3d much better, im just a compitition kinda guy


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

MEMEMEME.. Shot 7 with my bow...


----------



## BUCK BLASTER (Aug 8, 2005)

i love to hunt, bow,smokepole,rifle,shotgun i like hunting with all of them, but its kinda a tye between bow and rifle ::thumbs_up


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hunting is what I do, and basically all I do besides school. Id be lost without hunting. It's a lifestyle. I like using my 11-87 slug gun with a Hastings cantilever barrel and Bushnell 3x9x40 scope to pop a deer with, but I like using my Hoyt Vipertec better. Nothing compares to the adrenaline rush I get when I shoot a deer at 10 yards with a bow.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

ME! Every chance I get my buddy tims just getting into bowhunting so hes filming me until I finish making his arrows and setting up an old bow im giving him for christmas its taking a while cuz ive only got one grayling jig at home to do 20 arrows on haha but thats ok hopin to kill my first one on camera and have it be a nice buck by the end of the year. I hunt in VA and NC especially Chesapeake my hometown of Hickory.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

I am a bowhunter, but also go to bowshoots all the time in the spring and summer. Hunting in Kansas....i couldn't have asked to be born anywhere better for Deer, turkeys, and the occasional coyote. I have been bowhunting for about 6 years and have taken 12 whitetails with my bow, and 5 turkeys


----------



## aaronhammer50 (Nov 30, 2005)

*i hunt as much as i can*

i hunt as aften as i can no matter the weather i just love hunting


----------



## andrew5587 (Dec 31, 2005)

*I Hunt*

There isnt nothin like hunting monster whitetails in IL :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

i bow hunt bow fish and 3d shoot


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

i practice on a 3d target but hunting is my sport!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

akhunter3 said:


> Yes, I hunt, as much as possible in this "fly-in is your friend" hunting land of AK!!! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats what i was thinkin what a chick


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*yep huntin is my life*

I've been hunting since I was 3 years old with my grandpa and have been raised to respect our hunting tradition. This year i took my First deer with my .54 cal muzzle loader and my First Geese 20 gauge (1 shot 2 kills) and my first ducks 20 gauge (1 shot 3 kills) I have been bow hunting since I was 7 (for rabbits and chikens on the farm) and before the season opens iI like to see how close I can get to deer (my record 3 feet from a 4x4 infull velvet)and it just keep on walking I hope to go bow hunting for deer with my 

Champion badger
44lbs draw back 
29 inch draw length

So I say Hunt while you can and live life to it's extremes:canada: :dance: :smile: :canada:


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

i hunt just got my 186 inch in from the taxidermist shot in kansas


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> I hunt and shoot targets of all forms. I loving hunting so much I have lost a few dates ditching out to go hunting. Hey you only get a moose tag in Montana ever so often, even if it is a cow tag!!!
> Katie


LOL Same here..I had a "sort of" boyfriend before season started...but then we never saw each other after that......:embara: 

lol..my goal: Find a guy that hunts and shoots spots and 3d..basically he lives for archery.  :lol:


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

Its all about bow hunting for me.:wink:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*What kind of Guy doesn't like to hunt?*



STSmansdaughter said:


> LOL Same here..I had a "sort of" boyfriend before season started...but then we never saw each other after that......:embara:
> 
> lol..my goal: Find a guy that hunts and shoots spots and 3d..basically he lives for archery.  :lol:



Ok I have to say how can a girl find a guy that doesn't like to hunt the guys up here in Canada would die and go to Heaven for a girl like that!!!:cocktail:


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

yea i hunt every thing i have a tag for and what you can get a shoot at around the house:smile:


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

I hunt, shoot 3D, and spots. There all good :thumbs_up


----------



## Tweedr82 (Jan 31, 2006)

i only hunt. i know i can hit a styrofoam deer so i just don't get much pleasure out of the whole 3-d thing. besides somebody has to go fishing


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

I do it all


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I hunt and that is the only thing


----------



## Buccfan (Feb 3, 2006)

*Huntin all the way*

hunt or bust!:wink:


----------



## trithreat (Feb 9, 2006)

hunting is what archery was made for


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Only hunt although i do shoot at targets to sight in.


----------

